# [EVDL] car dashboard lcd



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

One possibility might be to use a data logger as an interface to the display. 
There are loggers out there that can make measurements from different types
of sensors and provide an ascii output for the display.I think the interface
to the display would be much less difficult. A logger could be thought of
as the interface between analog measurements and a digital display. 
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/car-dashboard-lcd-tp3061764p3062550.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The fact that you have no data input may be a bit of a stumbling block.

As for LCDs in the sun, many new cars ship with them; my guess is that they
can survive. There is another (non-EV) culture surrounding this sort of
thing. Check out mp3car.com. They have a discussion forum and a store for
all things pertaining to computers in cars, including exactly what you
describe (a digital dash).

A 7 inch touchscreen LCD is about $250. Computers are almost that much again
(consider a Fit2PC <http://www.fit-pc.com/web/> which draws very little
power). Consider
RideRunner<http://guino.home.insightbb.com/roadrunner.html> (fully
customizable) and
RRFusion<http://www.fusioncontrolcentre.com/FusionStore/catalog/news.php>for
a way to read analog voltages.

cheers,



-- 
Dave
http://evalbum.com/2500
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101129/98f1d675/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It's expensive because it's name brand and uses WiFi. Try finding a chinese
knockoff that uses bluetooth and you'll see that you can get one for well
under $100. Of course, this requires that you use something which has
bluetooth.

I'm a fan of the Android operating system. Some of the cheaper Android
tablets have BT but a lot of them do not. Also, you need a tablet that comes
with Android >= 2.0 in order to use bluetooth properly. It *is* possible to
find an Android tablet with 2.1 and bluetooth for between $200-300. Price
can be a huge advantage that android has over the iPad.



> Jack Murray <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I haven't been to mp3car.com in a while, thanks for the reference, will
> > probably go over there to discuss my project.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

And just another note, that Dealextreme device has an ELM327 chipset in it.

Datasheet here:
http://www.elmelectronics.com/DSheets/ELM327DSF.pdf

Which means it can be configured for a number of CAN implementations,
including a user defined set.

read page 19.

Just ordered 2 of them, can't wait to get it and test with a curtis
controller. Hope it works.




> Travis Gintz <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > the problem with some OBDII devices, is that they sometimes block all NON
> > OBDII communication strings. i.e. they only pass the ones relevant to the
> ...


----------

